# Question about Green Tripe



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

First let me say that with all of the issues I've had with trying to get Cheyenne to eat, I would LOVE to go raw...but I cannot get her to eat anything raw! I try to give her raw chicken, raw beef, etc when I am making dinner, and she just spits it out (but that is for another topic soon since going all raw is my ultimate goal!)

So, I've found that adding canned green tripe (Tripett) has helped get her to eat her kibble. I would love to go with the frozen green tripe due to the added health benefits (to get the enzymes that get removed in the canned stuff). In my research of going to a raw diet, I had read that you should never mix kibble and raw in the same meal since they both get digested at different speeds. Would adding fresh tripe to her kibble be an issue? Even if it is only 1/8 or 1/4 lb at a meal mixed in?? I don't want to cause her any more issues. Or should I stick with the canned tripe?

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Many people have no problems with mixing the two. If it works for your dog then I say go for it!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, Lauri!! I just wanted to make sure I didn't cause any tummy issues for her!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I mixed raw and cooked or raw and kibble for years without any issues.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Me too, also no issues.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I just placed my order for frozen green tripe patties. Can't wait until they get here!!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also add a little a little thawed green tripe to kibble sometimes. My boy LOVES tripe and when it comes out of the fridge he can hardly sit still. ha ha


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Green Tripe is the best. Can I ask where you ordered it from? I always look for resources for the good stuff.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

dawnandjr said:


> Green Tripe is the best. Can I ask where you ordered it from? I always look for resources for the good stuff.


I ordered it from petdynamix.com. They sell 12lb cases of patties (48 patties at 1/4 lb each) for 29.99. It comes to $2.50/lb (before shipping) which is the best I've been able to find for frozen ground green tripe through online sellers. They ship overnight with dry ice so they arrive frozen. Shipping is a flat rate $30 (which is why i bought 3 cases), so my total cost per lb is about 3.50. I figure I'd use anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2 lb per day...so it is not too bad! I would go through a little less than a can a day...and the cans are 2.50/can...so it is actually cheaper per day! 

If all goes well and she really likes it, I'll order 4 cases at a time, to lower the cost per pound even more.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We have an excellent and ethical local source that we use for ground green tripe. We work with someone who LIVES RAW – she feeds it, knows its and is an excellent source of knowledge. She knows all the nutritional aspects, ratios, diets lists, etc It is like having Laurie locally… J
The serious breeders and competitors around the state and into others utilize the contact.

We do not just buy from a local processor that is just interested in getting money for scraps and has no personal knowledge of the nutrition, etc for raw.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I use this brand and am lucky that a local pet food store carries it.

A Place for Paws - Columbiana, Ohio - Home


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Courtney! I'll definitely check them out. It has been 2 days since I placed my order with petdynamix.com...and still no word from them. They say on their website that they will call you when your order is placed to give you the exact amount of the order with shipping, and I still haven't heard from them! Sent them an email yesterday, and got a response that they would call me first thing this morning...it is now 5:11 pm and still no call. I just emailed them and told them to just cancel my order...that I'll order from somewhere else! Grrrr! Its a shame because I like that they came in 1/4 lb patties...thought it would be really convenient! Oh well...you live and learn!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

:lurking:

Waiting for someone to recommend someplace too...I've been using Tripett also, and would like to find some fresh/frozen.
Place for paws shipping is outrageous...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I went to a show and aplaceforpaws was there, shipping special if you place the order at the show was only $6 for any amount, I ordered 50# of tripe and it was shipped 2 days later. Any upcoming shows in your area?
Here are some other tripe distributors:
Distributors - Oma's Pride Raw Pet Food
Delivery Locations | My Pet Carnivore
Hare Today, Gone Tommorow


----------

